# Gordon Ramsay is coming to help Brits in Cyprus!



## RosaOptomen

Gordon Ramsay is Coming to Help Brits in Cyprus!

Could your restaurant benefit with help from the world's most famous chef?

Has setting up a restaurant abroad not been the dream you’d hoped it would be? 

The producers of Channel 4's BAFTA-winning Ramsay's Kitchen Nightmares, is producing a brand new series to help struggling British owned-restaurants, hotels and B&Bs throughout Europe.

Could this be you? Are you struggling to make ends meet? Are you barely breaking even or on the brink of bankruptcy? 

If you'd like some help from multi-Michelin-starred chef Gordon Ramsay then please contact restaurants[at]onepotatotwopotato[dot]tv or call +44(0)203 227 5867


----------



## Rema

RosaOptomen said:


> Gordon Ramsay is Coming to Help Brits in Cyprus!
> 
> Could your restaurant benefit with help from the world's most famous chef?
> 
> Has setting up a restaurant abroad not been the dream you’d hoped it would be?
> 
> The producers of Channel 4's BAFTA-winning Ramsay's Kitchen Nightmares, is producing a brand new series to help struggling British owned-restaurants, hotels and B&Bs throughout Europe.
> 
> Could this be you? Are you struggling to make ends meet? Are you barely breaking even or on the brink of bankruptcy?
> 
> If you'd like some help from multi-Michelin-starred chef Gordon Ramsay then please contact restaurants[at]onepotatotwopotato[dot]tv or call +44(0)203 227 5867


How about helping me in my kitchen!


----------



## PeteandSylv

The last thing we want is Ramsay's prices in our restaurants!

Pete


----------



## Veronica

I didn't know we needed his help:confused


----------

